# Looking for Halloween poster



## 123loomis (Feb 4, 2010)

need hlep finding 24x36 1978 halloween movie poster at reasonable price all i am finding in that size is the new halloween movie. finding lots of 27x40 but didnt go that large in frame size theres got to be a reprint somewhere if i new it was going to be this hard to find some of the posters i want i would have went with 27x40 i just assumed you could get any poster in any size. i had these frames made to there real nice frames


----------



## kujomujo (Apr 24, 2010)

www.htmarket.com/htp-1379.html

KM
www.myhometheatersecrets.com


----------



## Grumpy (Apr 23, 2010)

You might look at http://www.movieposterDB.com


----------

